# Multi Topic



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 18, 2020)

I saw these two out front today, I was surprised to see them on a chilly windy day with the temps in the mid 50s. They were about 4ft apart.


I saw this little once last summer while I was pulling weeds. The snake is one I have never seen in the wild, I believe it to be a Ribbon snake. When I first spotted it I thought it was a Garter snake which I've seen here before.

This is going to be a heated hide for my young sulcata when I move him outside later this summer.

This is a limb that I cut off a mulberry tree this past winter and found sprouting leaves while just laying on the ground. I cut about a 3rd off of it and stuck it in some water and the leaves are still growing. Going to keep it in water to see what happens.



These are my original group of banana plants. Our winter was so mild I didn't need to cut them back.

I don't have many flowering plants growing but this one of my favorite.

This is Kasey my sidekick cat doing what she is great at.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Apr 19, 2020)

You've got a good eye to spot the torts and snake at all!

Would a banana tree survive summer with 123 deg days? (gee, I don't even have a tortoise anymore...why did I ask that? ??)


----------



## Maggie3fan (Apr 19, 2020)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I saw these two out front today, I was surprised to see them on a chilly windy day with the temps in the mid 50s. They were about 4ft apart.
> View attachment 291541
> View attachment 291542
> I saw this little once last summer while I was pulling weeds. The snake is one I have never seen in the wild, I believe it to be a Ribbon snake. When I first spotted it I thought it was a Garter snake which I've seen here before.
> ...


That Clematis is beautiful...I have a purple one and a white one...we still have cool weather so they are not blooming yet...and I love your cat photo...


----------



## Tom (Apr 19, 2020)

Yeah yeah... the snake is great, BUT LOOK AT THOSE DANDELIONS!!!!!!!


This is a tortoise forum after all...


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 19, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> You've got a good eye to spot the torts and snake at all!
> 
> Would a banana tree survive summer with 123 deg days? (gee, I don't even have a tortoise anymore...why did I ask that? ??)


you don't have a tortoise? What happened?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 19, 2020)

The banana trees you sent me are still coming up every spring. They get bigger each year, but are still not as tall as me (I?). The variegated banana trees that I bought several years ago died over the winter. I doubt they'll be coming back this spring. We had a very mild winter, but the stems, which are larger around than my upper arm, are all mushy and rotten. The cactus you sent me have many, many flower buds on them and are doing quite well.

You're so lucky to see wild box turtles running around your yard. But you can keep the snakes. I just don't like them.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 19, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> You've got a good eye to spot the torts and snake at all!
> 
> Would a banana tree survive summer with 123 deg days? (gee, I don't even have a tortoise anymore...why did I ask that? ??)


I don't think the heat would bother them because they shade themselves. But they need a lot of water to do good.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 19, 2020)

maggie18fan said:


> That Clematis is beautiful...I have a purple one and a white one...we still have cool weather so they are not blooming yet...and I love your cat photo...
> View attachment 291570


I used to have a white one, If it's still there it just hasn't bloomed yet. Kasey is almost 12 years old. She has gotten lazy and fat, here are some pics of her from the past.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 19, 2020)

Tom said:


> Yeah yeah... the snake is great, BUT LOOK AT THOSE DANDELIONS!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> This is a tortoise forum after all...


This coming from the person that post about spiders, hawks, lizards, chickens etc. I do have a yard full of dandelions this year.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 19, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> The banana trees you sent me are still coming up every spring. They get bigger each year, but are still not as tall as me (I?). The variegated banana trees that I bought several years ago died over the winter. I doubt they'll be coming back this spring. We had a very mild winter, but the stems, which are larger around than my upper arm, are all mushy and rotten. The cactus you sent me have many, many flower buds on them and are doing quite well.
> 
> You're so lucky to see wild box turtles running around your yard. But you can keep the snakes. I just don't like them.


I have a few black snakes that live here also, but one thing that doesn't survive here very long is MICE. I had 2 hatchling box turtles escape their enclosure last fall, maybe I'll see them again in the years to come.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 19, 2020)

I put the self regulating heat tape on the crock and let it run all night without any insulation to test it, It is using about 29 watts.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 19, 2020)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I used to have a white one, If it's still there it just hasn't bloomed yet. Kasey is almost 12 years old. She has gotten lazy and fat, here are some pics of her from the past.
> View attachment 291613
> View attachment 291614
> View attachment 291615


Oh gosh she was a cute little kitten! Well she's still cute, but was really cute as a kitten.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 19, 2020)

Finished the heated hide today. It's insulated with Armaflex and weather sealed with aluminum tape and a heavy weight jacket.



This system works very well for smaller tortoises, I have 4 others in use now, 3 outside and ! inside.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Apr 19, 2020)

Hey Len

here is a cute little snake I found earlier this week while gardening.. it’s a little Eastern Wormsnake


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 19, 2020)

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey Len
> 
> here is a cute little snake I found earlier this week while gardening.. it’s a little Eastern Wormsnake
> 
> ...


They are everywhere at the Maryland house, but haven't seen any at the beach. DeKay's snake here at the beach are pretty common though.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Apr 20, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> you don't have a tortoise? What happened?


I guess you missed my post. Back in mid March I was ready to get Chug out of his fridge...he was dead. I have no clue why he died. ???


----------



## Sa Ga (Apr 20, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> You've got a good eye to spot the torts and snake at all!
> 
> Would a banana tree survive summer with 123 deg days? (gee, I don't even have a tortoise anymore...why did I ask that? ??)


Wait, u dont have any torts left? ?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Apr 20, 2020)

Sa Ga said:


> Wait, u dont have any torts left? ?


I've only ever had one, a desert tortoise named Chug. When I went to get him out of his brumation fridge, he was dead.

I have no clue why he died. I used the same method I had used the 2 previous years without any problem. ?


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 20, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> I guess you missed my post. Back in mid March I was ready to get Chug out of his fridge...he was dead. I have no clue why he died. ???


Sorry to hear about Chug. I didn't see your post either.


----------



## Sa Ga (Apr 20, 2020)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Sorry to hear about Chug. I didn't see your post either.


That is so so so sad. I can't say enough how sincerely sorry I am for your loss.


----------



## jeneliza (Apr 21, 2020)

so sorry, for your loss,


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 13, 2020)

I haven't seen the box turtle or the snake since that day and may not anytime soon. The piece of mulberry cutting is still growing leaves but don't see any roots starting.

I was in the front yard this afternoon and heard a thud behind me and this is what made the thud

It's 14 inches long and weighs almost 2 pounds. If they drop them they just go get another one from the river and leave them lay where dropped. I bagged it and put it in fridge, tomorrow i'm picking up some tomato plants and this fish will become plant food. I hate it when they drop them on the roof and I have to go get it off.


----------



## KarenSoCal (May 14, 2020)

Len, you certainly live an exciting life in your yard! I hope fish dropping from the sky is not a frequent occurrence.

Maybe if you dip your mulberry cutting in root hormone you'll get roots. But you'd have to plant it in dirt. I have 2 dwarf mulberry trees that are 2 years old. They are my one and only gardening success. They rewarded me this year with a bountiful blessing of berries. Yum...sweet and delicious!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 14, 2020)

You might try lightly scoring the root end of your mulberry cutting - just barely cut through the hard bark, a few vertical cuts.


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 14, 2020)

Turtulas-Len said:


> This coming from the person that post about spiders, hawks, lizards, chickens etc. I do have a yard full of dandelions this year.


Gotcha @Tom!!! hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 14, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> Len, you certainly live an exciting life in your yard! I hope fish dropping from the sky is not a frequent occurrence.
> 
> Maybe if you dip your mulberry cutting in root hormone you'll get roots. But you'd have to plant it in dirt. I have 2 dwarf mulberry trees that are 2 years old. They are my one and only gardening success. They rewarded me this year with a bountiful blessing of berries. Yum...sweet and delicious!


I only find 1 or 2 a summer here but see more laying on the ground around town.


----------



## Maro2Bear (May 14, 2020)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I haven't seen the box turtle or the snake since that day and may not anytime soon. The piece of mulberry cutting is still growing leaves but don't see any roots starting.
> View attachment 294297
> I was in the front yard this afternoon and heard a thud behind me and this is what made the thud
> View attachment 294298
> It's 14 inches long and weighs almost 2 pounds. If they drop them they just go get another one from the river and leave them lay where dropped. I bagged it and put it in fridge, tomorrow i'm picking up some tomato plants and this fish will become plant food. I hate it when they drop them on the roof and I have to go get it off.



I thought for sure the next pix was going to be that fish in your cast iron skillet! Hey, it’s fresh caught.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 14, 2020)

Maro2Bear said:


> I thought for sure the next pix was going to be that fish in your cast iron skillet! Hey, it’s fresh caught.


 When I bagged it, it was still as cold as the river water.


----------



## Tom (May 14, 2020)

...Len sitting in his back yard in a comfortable chair with a cool drink...

Me: "Watcha doin' Len?"
Len: "Fishin'"

...off in the distance: THUD!

Len: "GOT ONE!!!"


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 16, 2020)

This girl lays on this board daily if the sun is sun is out. I found a nest full of eggs not far from there last year. Have a bunch of youngsters from last year running around still with the blue tails.

My Bull Frog showed up a few days ago

I spotted what I believe to be one of the hatchlings that go out of their pen last fall. I set up a new area for it and the other 2 today and turned them loose.

I had never heard of these before, Called Pop Corn plants, run your hand down a stem of leaves and your hand smalls like pop corn. A neighbor gave me 2 of them.

I've had this cactus for several years, I love the color but it hasn't grown well for me. Last summer I cut a pad off and planted to see if it will survive the winter cold with moist to wet soil. It can take the cold but in a pot that i can keep the soil mostly dry. The pad looks good but has no new growth yet. Our winter was so mild It wasn't a good year for the test.


----------



## KarenSoCal (May 16, 2020)

Len, I love this thread! Your backyard is such an adventure. I enjoy your pictures and commentary. Please, keep it coming!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 16, 2020)

Thanks, here is what I hope is


KarenSoCal said:


> Len, I love this thread! Your backyard is such an adventure. I enjoy your pictures and commentary. Please, keep it coming!


 Thanks, Here is what I hope turns out to be my best find of the day. (time will tell) I pick hundreds of these every day for the tortoises and this morning this one was standing much taller than the rest when I bent over to grab the first handful.


----------



## KarenSoCal (May 16, 2020)

I'll be hoping with you, Len!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 17, 2020)

This morning I spotted a different type of skink that set still long enough to get a pic..


A Robin insisting on more water in this bowl.

A better picture of the frog

This is Sparky, He hatched out in 2000 or 2001 can't remember which one and grew up in my wife's office until he got to big to house properly. he has lived in the pond here since the spring of 2006 and is still people friendly. He saw me and started heading my way so I waited for him and took a few pics.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 19, 2020)

Sunday I opened the door to the back yard and found this poor young thing setting just outside and unable to fly.

He's missing the feathers from the top of his head and his left wing feathers are just not right. He is also missing a couple tail feathers. He can flap both wings fine so I don't think anything is broken. The wing feathers look better today than they did when I brought him in. He is active, drinking water and eating fine so hopefully in due time I can release him back outside.


----------



## KarenSoCal (May 20, 2020)

Kind of looks like something got ahold of him. Check for broken feathers, or any that could have been partially pulled out. You don't want him to start bleeding.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 20, 2020)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Thanks, here is what I hope is
> Thanks, Here is what I hope turns out to be my best find of the day. (time will tell) I pick hundreds of these every day for the tortoises and this morning this one was standing much taller than the rest when I bent over to grab the first handful.
> View attachment 294617


♪ ♪ I'm looking over, a four leaf clover, that I over looked before. ♪ ♪ (I'm in rare good voice this a.m.!)


----------



## Yvonne G (May 20, 2020)

Turtulas-Len said:


> This morning I spotted a different type of skink that set still long enough to get a pic..
> View attachment 294675
> View attachment 294676
> A Robin insisting on more water in this bowl.
> ...


My gawsh, Len. . . you live in a wildlife preserve!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 20, 2020)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Sunday I opened the door to the back yard and found this poor young thing setting just outside and unable to fly.
> View attachment 294980
> He's missing the feathers from the top of his head and his left wing feathers are just not right. He is also missing a couple tail feathers. He can flap both wings fine so I don't think anything is broken. The wing feathers look better today than they did when I brought him in. He is active, drinking water and eating fine so hopefully in due time I can release him back outside.


Is that a cardinal? We don't have those here. Getting him to eat and drink is a big thing. Hopefully he'll be ok and you can release him. I guess we're going to have to start calling you Dr. Doolittle!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 20, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> Kind of looks like something got ahold of him. Check for broken feathers, or any that could have been partially pulled out. You don't want him to start bleeding.


I didn't see any blood when I first picked him up but haven't tried to handle him since to check him over. I have found 2 devoured adult robins with just the feathers left on the ground so something out there is getting them. My guess is a cat or some type of a predatory bird. This is a very young bird that may have been just learning how to fly when something went after it. That's what I'm hoping.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 20, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> My gawsh, Len. . . you live in a wildlife preserve!


Here is one you will like. It happened last Memorial Day weekend. I opened the front door to go inside and a adult black snake fell onto the porch as it opened. At the same time there was another one still inside setting on the floor. I went to get a camera to get some pics and the one that fell out was just laying next to the porch.

Here's a close up.

They other one was under a book case

It started to climb up the wall behind the case.

So I grabbed it and held on until she relaxed and I was able to get her out. She wasn't happy and gave me her Black Mamba impersonation.

By this time the other one had moved on and she wasn't in any hurry to leave. In this pic you can notice that she is full of eggs and hopefully they all hatched.

After a while she crawled off

It took me a while to figure out how they got in the house and not to be noticed by the dogs or cats. I figured how they got in but not how they weren't noticed for over 12 hours.


----------

